# Rip's 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap



## ripjack13

It has been a while since we have done a pen swap, and a _segmented pen swap_ is a first, so it is time to get the ball rolling.

In this swap, you will be randomly assigned a "Segmented Pen Pal". Everyone that signs up will be assigned a number that will be run through my random number generator. From there the list will be made and you will be responsible to send your swap offering to the person assigned to you. It is up to each entrant to contact their Pen pal they will be sending their offering to.

*The minimum trade offering will be one segmented pen and two extra pen blanks*.
(This will move some people out of their comfort zone.)
This means the pen/pencil blank must be made using 2 or more pieces glued together. Some examples will be shown at the bottom of this post. (plywood colorwood blanks do not count)
You can make them yourself, or, you can buy premade segment blanks. The 2 extra blanks can be any kind of wood or material, but they do need to be of quality though, don't try to get rid of your cracked blanks.

To get in on the fun just reply to this thread.
I will volunteer to partner up with an international member who would like to participate. Shipping is often cost prohibitive and sometimes leads to excluding our international members. So if they are willing I am too.

After posting the list, there will be an expectation of when the pen should be finished and delivered by date.
In the past, we have gone with 30 days and that seems to work out well. I think we will stick with that.
Feel free to discuss your trade with whom you are paired up to or you can choose to send them whatever your heart desires.

The beauty of this trade is we have all calibers of experience and this swap is designed to push your limits and get you to do something different. Some of you will go over and above the bar and some will not reach that and that is all perfectly ok. The most important thing is to have fun. 

There will be a 2-week sign up, starting from today. March 3rd is the cut off date.

*Here are my simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.*

1. _Members must have at least 100 posts_, and an actual picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesy stock avatars, and this lets us know you're able to upload a picture as well.

2. _Segmented pens or mechanical pencils only._

3. Use a USPS SMALL FLAT RATE BOX to keep the pen safe from the destructive hands of the disgruntled postal carriers...

4. *Before you send out your package, you must post a clear and in focus picture of the pen/pencil and clear picture of the contents.*

5. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread.

6. The extra blanks should be labeled with their species/material ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!!

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

*I'm going to cut this sign up off on Sunday, March 3rd.*
If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to participate, just post here in this thread.


As usual casual banter is encouraged....


GO GO GO GO....

These pictures below are just some examples of what the pen blank and this pen may look like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ok, the list is up. Sign-ups are closed. The way this works is really simple....
The first guy sends to the second guy,
The second guy sends to the third guy.....
and so on down the line. And the last guy sends to the first guy on the list.
Some of us have started on the pens already as you can see. I hope you guys have great success with this. I had actually enjoyed making the ones I did. I hope you do as well.

In the past, we have gone with 30 days and that seems to work out well. So, your pen should be completed by April 3rd and then shipped out. If you finish early, feel free to ship it out when it's completed and you are happy with what is made. Don't forget the 2 pen blanks, AND pictures need to be posted of all pens made before they ship, and please ship using a small flat rate box so it arrives (hopefully safe also) in a timely fashion.

*Good luck fellas and let the Great 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap begin!!


Here is the 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap official swap list.*




*

@Rocking RP
@Tclem
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@kweinert
@CWS
@Bigdrowdy1
@cgseymour
@woodman6415
@Clay3063
@Eric Rorabaugh
@jasonb
@Schroedc
@gman2431
@Tony
@lathemaster
@ripjack13
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I can't participate on this one. 







Ha I'm in!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Jump in boys and girls, don't be shy!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'll interpret for the tiny Texan...
He's in

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

I’m ready with some little @Tony blanks .. let the fun began

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Just in case some members dont visit this area of the forum, I will tag a bunch of people who have participated in the past, just to see if they would be interested....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I feel sorry for whoever's paired with me. I'm going out after I get off work and try to make some of my own segmented blanks. Good luck to me and I apologize ahead of time to my segmented pen pal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb

In! But I must admit I only skimmed all the rules . Also got a free segment book with my lathe purchase today so I am all set!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I searched. And of course the first 2 fellas are whom inspired me to make this swap. And a few other peeps who I thought may be interested. I hope....
I hope you peeps can join in, if not, the usual banter is very encouraged.



1. @Jerry B
2. @Steve Kondo
3. @Gdurfey
4. @andy close
5. @cgseymour
6. @Spinartist
7. @Karl_99
8. @Bean_counter
9. @Schroedc
10. @Mike Hill
11. @Wildthings
12. @bamafatboy
13. @winters98
14. @gman2431
15. @Az Turnings
16. @JR Parks
17. @Sprung
18. @Clay3063
19. @Barb
20. @Lou Currier
21. @DKMD
22. @Karl_TN
23. @manbuckwal
24. @Tclem
25. @kris stratton
26. @Wilson's Woodworking
27. @The100road
28. @David Seaba
29. @Final Strut
30. @Fsyxxx
31. @El Guapo
32. @pinky
33. @barry richardson
34. @kazuma78
35. @Mrfish55
36. @steve bellinger
37. @kweinert
38. @Palaswood
39. @duncsuss
40. @rocky1
41. @Bigdrowdy1


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks @ripjack13 Marc, but will just stick with the banter this year. Can’t wait to see the beautiful trades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Gdurfey said:


> Thanks @ripjack13 Marc, but will just stick with the banter this year. Can’t wait to see the beautiful trades.


Aw c'mon! We need ya

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Sorry, but I'm out this time around. Haven't turned a pen since December 2017 and don't have time to turn one right now. And with more than 100 completed pens still needing new homes, I don't really have the desire to turn any right now either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don't you have a segmented pen in there somewhere?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Don't you have a segmented pen in there somewhere?



I believe the last one I had I gave as a gift.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, I guess we can give a pass this one time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Heck, I have a segmented pen @Sprung gave me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm likely to jump in on the next non-pen related swap.


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> Heck, I have a segmented pen @Sprung gave me!



From a blank you made!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road

Never made a segmented pen befor. But yeah, I’m in! 

Ps. @Jerry B said that he would send me a couple of his blanks so that I can participate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

I have what it looks like a limited edition BIC* pen that is segmented that I found near the water drain in the filthy streets of NYC. It still writes, there is plenty of ink line left . It is technically segmented because it is compose of a barrell, tip, ball, socket, clip, cap......well segmented and segments are similar right? Adhering to the , checks all the boxes (*answers in bold)*: 



ripjack13 said:


> *Here are my simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.*
> 
> 1. _Members must have at least 100 posts_, and an actual picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesy stock avatars, and this lets us know you're able to upload a picture as well. *Check*
> 
> 2. _Segmented pens or mechanical pencils only. *Check*_
> 
> 3. Use a USPS SMALL FLAT RATE BOX to keep the pen safe from the destructive hands of the disgruntled postal carriers...*Check*.....got plenty of those
> 
> 4. *Before you send out your package, you must post a clear and in focus and clear picture of the contents........in progress....I have it on automatic*
> 
> 5. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread.....*in the works *
> 
> 6. The extra blanks should be labeled with their species/material ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! *made of synthetic clear acrylic (disclaimer: to the best of my knowledge) that is not good to the earths ozone layer.*
> 
> I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll just be the unofficial official observer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll just be the unofficial official observer.



Then it's official. I now pronounce you, the unofficial official wbps observer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

5 confirmed so far....


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> 5 confirmed so far....



Marc- I was “goofing with you guys”, the answer to the quotes got buried and you have to expand it to see my response in bold. I can’t turn a pen for my life......... 

So minus me out, only 4 confirm for “Rip’s 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I think I still have an @Tony blank somewhere 

I’m in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...5 again!


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I searched. And of course the first 2 fellas are whom inspired me to make this swap. And a few other peeps who I thought may be interested. I hope....
> I hope you peeps can join in, if not, the usual banter is very encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. @Jerry B
> 2. @Steve Kondo
> 3. @Gdurfey
> 4. @andy close
> 5. @cgseymour
> 6. @Spinartist
> 7. @Karl_99
> 8. @Bean_counter
> 9. @Schroedc
> 10. @Mike Hill
> 11. @Wildthings
> 12. @bamafatboy
> 13. @winters98
> 14. @gman2431
> 15. @Az Turnings
> 16. @JR Parks
> 17. @Sprung
> 18. @Clay3063
> 19. @Barb
> 20. @Lou Currier
> 21. @DKMD
> 22. @Karl_TN
> 23. @manbuckwal
> 24. @Tclem
> 25. @kris stratton
> 26. @Wilson's Woodworking
> 27. @The100road
> 28. @David Seaba
> 29. @Final Strut
> 30. @Fsyxxx
> 31. @El Guapo
> 32. @pinky
> 33. @barry richardson
> 34. @kazuma78
> 35. @Mrfish55
> 36. @steve bellinger
> 37. @kweinert
> 38. @Palaswood


Hey, @ripjack13 you didn’t tag me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> Hey, @ripjack13 you didn’t tag me.


Rats....

@Tom Smart 

There we go....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Rats....
> 
> @Tom Smart
> 
> There we go....


That’s OK, I can’t play this time, I was just  you.

But now I’m in the bleachers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> That’s OK, I can’t play this time, I was just  you.
> 
> But now I’m in the bleachers.



If I read it the way you intended, I think you may have forgot a letter and hyphen....lol


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> If I read it the way you intended, I think you may have forgot a letter and hyphen....lol


Dang, thought I fixed it fast enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Let's see what I can come up with.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jerry B

Am afraid I can't participate in this swap, it'll be 6-8 weeks minimum before I can think of doing any kind of wood working
Good luck to all that do participate and I look forward to seeing pictures of everyone's entries

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 ...I can play with one of our friends across the pond if needed as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

if need be I can too Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I feel sorry for whoever's paired with me. I'm going out after I get off work and try to make some of my own segmented blanks. Good luck to me and I apologize ahead of time to my segmented pen pal!


Maybe me and you could have an ugly pen contest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Where's the Stoopid Islander??

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Where's the Stoopid Islander??
> 
> @Don Ratcliff


No thank you

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## gman2431

So we post what we send not receive? I thought that's how it was usually done but who knows I've been off track all week.


----------



## Lou Currier

gman2431 said:


> So we post what we send not receive? I thought that's how it was usually done but who knows I've been off track all week.



We usually post what we receive

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> We usually post what we receive


@ripjack13 is in charge of the trade so he can do it however he wants. 
Yankee rules!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

I keep saying I'm not going to do any more pens. But that's to sell, I guess - since I rarely sell any these days.

For this type of thing though, please count me in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> So we post what we send not receive? I thought that's how it was usually done but who knows I've been off track all week.



Yep....I'm changin it up....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

@Kenbo maybe?


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to do any more pens. But that's to sell, I guess - since I rarely sell any these days.
> 
> For this type of thing though, please count me in.



Right on Ken! You're in....


----------



## Lou Currier

Anyone have any black veneer that want to part with?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'd like to find several different colors of veneer too Lou. I'm trying to find a piece of copper flashing as well.


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd like to find several different colors of veneer too Lou. I'm trying to find a piece of copper flashing as well.



You can get the copper at hobby lobby...that’s where I got mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

None of the contractors that I know have done any copper work lately so I guess I'll have to go that route.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The way it's going, there won't be many pen exchanges!


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The way it's going, there won't be many pen exchanges!


----------



## ripjack13

You can use soda cans. Err....I mean, beer cans...
And if you go to home cheapo, get the free lamiant samples for a dark color. Just need to sand the shine off it....
Also, the plastic signs they have for, house for sale or garage sale, work for the white color....


----------



## ripjack13

You can use veneer to segment too....
And the crap plastic cards you get in the junk mail stuff work for the white color also....


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The way it's going, there won't be many pen exchanges!



It's only been a day since the start. We have 2 weeks for sign ups. Because not everyone may be able to log in as much as us wb nerds.... :)
I expected this one would have a low turn out, but snooze you lose. 
I expect to see some great pens from you guys....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

If my segments dont work out, I have some jerry b blanks as back up....ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> I expect to see some great pens from you guys....



Man, what pressure he puts on someone that's never really made a segmented pen! I hope I don't disappoint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Man, what pressure he puts on someone that's never really made a segmented pen! I hope I don't disappoint.



I've never made one yet either.....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I've never made one yet either.....



I've made exactly 3....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd like to find several different colors of veneer too Lou. I'm trying to find a piece of copper flashing as well.



How much copper do you want Eric? I think I have some here.


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> I've made exactly 3....



Not to mention the fact that I've only made 9 pens total.


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Not to mention the fact that I've only made 9 pens total.


Then you're a prime candidate for this swap!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm just wanting about a 4x4 piece but I'll just buy some. I can find a use for it if the blank doesn't work out. Thanks though @Tony!


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm just wanting about a 4x4 piece but I'll just buy some. I can find a use for it if the blank doesn't work out. Thanks though @Tony!



I bought mine at Hobby Lobby some years back,I think it was 3-12" squares rolled in a tube. Pretty cheap as I recall.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodman6415 said:


> I’m ready with some little @Tony blanks .. let the fun began





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I feel sorry for whoever's paired with me. I'm going out after I get off work and try to make some of my own segmented blanks. Good luck to me and I apologize ahead of time to my segmented pen pal!





CWS said:


> Maybe me and you could have an ugly pen contest.






jasonb said:


> In! But I must admit I only skimmed all the rules . Also got a free segment book with my lathe purchase today so I am all set!





The100road said:


> Never made a segmented pen befor. But yeah, I’m in!
> 
> Ps. @Jerry B said that he would send me a couple of his blanks so that I can participate.





Lou Currier said:


> I think I still have an @Tony blank somewhere
> 
> I’m in





Tony said:


> if need be I can too Marc.





kweinert said:


> I keep saying I'm not going to do any more pens. But that's to sell, I guess - since I rarely sell any these days.
> 
> For this type of thing though, please count me in.



8 confirmed so far...plus me, makes 9

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> So we post what we send not receive? I thought that's how it was usually done but who knows I've been off track all week.



Just checkin....Are you participating Cody?


----------



## Tclem

I think I’ve turned one or two segmented pens in my life


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I think I’ve turned one or two segmented pens in my life



Yay! Are you in?


----------



## The100road

Tclem said:


> I think I’ve turned one or two segmented pens in my life



I’ve seen your stash. I’ll take the third!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

The100road said:


> I’ve seen your stash. I’ll take the third!


Don’t have any blanks


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Yay! Are you in?


I’ll see if I can find a segmented blank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I moved this here. Lets see if it gets some more love here instead...


----------



## The100road

Tclem said:


> I’ll see if I can find a segmented blank



Make one with all the scrap snakewood.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Just checkin....Are you participating Cody?



Not sure yet


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Make one with all the scrap snakewood.......


Oh, I like that idea. I was actually looking for the box full yesterday, it's somewhere in my flat rate storage shop area.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Oh, I like that idea. I was actually looking for the box full yesterday, it's somewhere in my flat rate storage shop area.



You mean your Shop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You mean your Shop?



well yeah....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Tclem said:


> I’ll see if I can find a segmented blank



@Tony will send you one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

The100road said:


> Make one with all the scrap snakewood.......


What snakewood


----------



## lathemaster

I'm in - never made one from scratch but I have some ideas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Marek said:


> I'm in - never made one from scratch but I have some ideas


Looks like you have some posting to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> What snakewood



mine....


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Looks like you have some posting to do



He's actually an older member here, named lathemaster. Doc needs to merge his account. And I had tagged him in my post...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Looks like you have some posting to do



Barry, quit busting guys chops and get in this swap. If you're real lucky you'll end up with me as a partner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Make one with all the scrap snakewood.......





Tclem said:


> What snakewood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That looks like the box you were going to send to me for the cost of shipping!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## CWS

Tclem said:


> I’ll see if I can find a segmented blank


Just use some of your premium pine with the knots in it. That should work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 161120


Show off!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Not in on this one guys... Hell I still haven't finished Cody's pen from the last swap. Well, I haven't got it together and to him. I've finished it, like 5 times now!! First the blank cracked after putting a perfect finish on it. Then it came up with lines in the finish, burned through the finish buffing it out, etc. etc. It does look good now, just have to assemble and get it to him. 

BUT... as for this one. I'm about run to death of late trying to grow bees, feed bees, treat bees, move bees, and whatever with bees, trying to meet unreasonable quotas that my father can't seem to say NO to. With two yo-yos for help, that aren't there for help part of the time, and have to be led around by the hand when they are there. And, the bloom is leaving blueberries about as fast as it arrived, and it's not going to be very long before I have to pick up and move a thousand hives in a helluva hurry, 480 of which may have a crop of honey to be pulled and extracted. 

And, at present, on top of Cody's pen, I have like 8 projects in various degrees of need to be completed, and a shop that needs cleaning, and a remodeling job in the shop I need to get after before it gets too damn hot to do anything out there. 

There just ain't enough hours in the day! I was kinda enjoying being sorta semi-retired; I don't need all this B_S_ to deal with in life!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> Not in on this one guys... Hell I still haven't finished Cody's pen from the last swap. Well, I haven't got it together and to him. I've finished it, like 5 times now!! First the blank cracked after putting a perfect finish on it. Then it came up with lines in the finish, burned through the finish buffing it out, etc. etc. It does look good now, just have to assemble and get it to him.
> 
> BUT... as for this one. I'm about run to death of late trying to grow bees, feed bees, treat bees, move bees, and whatever with bees, trying to meet unreasonable quotas that my father can't seem to say NO to. With two yo-yos for help, that aren't there for help part of the time, and have to be led around by the hand when they are there. And, the bloom is leaving blueberries about as fast as it arrived, and it's not going to be very long before I have to pick up and move a thousand hives in a helluva hurry, 480 of which may have a crop of honey to be pulled and extracted.
> 
> And, at present, on top of Cody's pen, I have like 8 projects in various degrees of need to be completed, and a shop that needs cleaning, and a remodeling job in the shop I need to get after before it gets too damn hot to do anything out there.
> 
> There just ain't enough hours in the day! I was kinda enjoying being sorta semi-retired; I don't need all this B_S_ to deal with in life!!



Sooooo exactly what are you saying -- you're in?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

NOPE - NOT IN!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

rocky1 said:


> NOPE - NOT IN!



Damn - I was kind of hoping for a honeycomb pen . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

If I've got 30 days, I'll get in on this one. I have a couple ideas I've been prototyping that are just about ready for a full blown build and a victim, er, recipient.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I found a cool segmenting material on my shelf.....




 



 

Oh yeaaaa

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Starting mine right now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Starting mine right now....
> 
> View attachment 161157


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oooh nice! Setting the bar HIGH!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oooh nice! Setting the bar HIGH!!!



@Tony plans of using an off cut is quickly disappearing...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think part of my finger is going to be included in this pen.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman2431

Ok... I'll play! 

Let's hope everyone puts their best into this!!! Good job on setting the example!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made 2. Just in case....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 161166



Very cool! Makes me wonder what my signature would look like singing it in the dark.  prolly not as cool as the pen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Very cool! Makes me wonder what my signature would look like singing it in the dark.  prolly not as cool as the pen.



Like this?....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 161166


Feels like those should be taken to a rave and not turned.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

That would be the neon ones I'm going try next time....


----------



## kweinert

I'm going to see if I can use Lamination Pro to produce a pen design. It's not really meant to work that small but I think I can do it.

Presuming I make the cuts at the correct angle this time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Lamination Pro



interesting program. Did you get the paid program or find a free download?


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> interesting program. Did you get the paid program or find a free download?



Paid. I wanted to up my game regarding segmented work and I've read a lot of nice things about it.

And, given my screw up on the first time I tried it, I can say that the community is very helpful when it comes to answering questions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I had to make em longer to fit the kit I'll be using.....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13

*where's all the pen people!? 
come on fellas....you know you want in on this one.*


----------



## cgseymour

OK, 
I am in -- I have not done much in the way of segmenting, but this should give me a little push to do so.

Apologies in advance to the poor soul who gets stuck with me.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

I think we might be able to peer pressure @B Rogers to join!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Who’s in so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'll check tonight. Got the grandkiddoe right now....


----------



## Lou Currier

My blank is coming together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> My blank is coming together.
> 
> View attachment 161253



Oh nice.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I'm in Houston for work this weekend so I went to Rockler today. They have these blanks..


 

If anyone needs some I can get them for you for $5.49, I know a guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Dude you have give away a fortune!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Dude you have give away a fortune!



I know, I texted @Bean_counter and told him he owed me about a grand; so does @woodman6415!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rocky1

Glad I only got a little box of them!! 

I've got to play with them some more. Attempted quartering one, turning the pieces and gluing it all back together. Rushed it, thought I had it figured out. I screwed up on the second half when I glued them up. Learned a lesson, glue 1 piece at a time, make sure you get the pieces all lined up right. Looked good until I tried to join the two halves, then the different colored pieces wouldn't all line up. Each of the two sides look good, turned out pretty much just like I wanted it to. Unfortunately, one side does not line up with the other side, and I couldn't make it match, so I glued it up in patchwork fashion and made a shop pencil out of it. They do have a lot of potential!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Glad I only got a little box of them!!
> 
> I've got to play with them some more. Attempted quartering one, turning the pieces and gluing it all back together. Rushed it, thought I had it figured out. I screwed up on the second half when I glued them up. Learned a lesson, glue 1 piece at a time, make sure you get the pieces all lined up right. Looked good until I tried to join the two halves, then the different colored pieces wouldn't all line up. Each of the two sides look good, turned out pretty much just like I wanted it to. Unfortunately, one side does not line up with the other side, and I couldn't make it match, so I glued it up in patchwork fashion and made a shop pencil out of it. They do have a lot of potential!!



I've never tried quartering them, I've done some in half to make Chevron blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I was trying to mirror the chevron effect, get one on each side. And, it would give you a rounded top/bottom on two sides. I got chevrons on each side, but they didn't line up, so no rounded top/bottom on the other two. It is possible if you turn all the pieces the right way. BUT... If you have them a quarter or half turn off, (_not sure which I did_) each side looks great until you go to assemble the two halves. Then it's just far enough off that you can't shift the blank far enough to make it up. 

Next time I'll line them all up, AND MARK THEM, then glue. Last time I laid them all out, thinking I had it under control, and screwed up in glue up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Rockler on the west side or on the north side?


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Rockler on the west side or on the north side?



Not the one in Spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm in!!





woodman6415 said:


> I’m ready





jasonb said:


> In!





The100road said:


> yeah, I’m in!





Lou Currier said:


> I’m in





Tony said:


> if need be I can too Marc.





CWS said:


> Maybe me and you could have an ugly pen contest.





kweinert said:


> please count me in.





Tclem said:


> I’ll see if I can find a segmented blank





lathemaster said:


> I'm in





Schroedc said:


> I'll get in on this one.
> .





gman2431 said:


> Ok... I'll play!





cgseymour said:


> OK,
> I am in



13 confirmed plus me. Makes 14....

There's still one week left to jump in on the shenanigans....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@Bigg081 
@keepanionme 
@Arn213 

@Spinartist tell the new girlfriend you need a day to make a pen

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ugh! Wrong conversation...disregard this post

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Lou Currier said:


> @Spinartist tell the new girlfriend you need a day to make a pen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Hmmm. Looks like I still have a week or so left to decide. Tempted. But I am going to see if I can make a blank before I commit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ahhh c'mon Clay. I've been working on gluing some up all morning. So far I only have one I really like. I spend more time trying to figure out the design I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> Hmmm. Looks like I still have a week or so left to decide. Tempted. But I am going to see if I can make a blank before I commit.



Clay, didn't I send you some?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ahhh c'mon Clay. I've been working on gluing some up all morning. So far I only have one I really like. I spend more time trying to figure out the design I want.



Pix!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Process pics posted up here are encouraged on this swap....


----------



## Lou Currier

Blank blew up


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> Process pics posted up here are encouraged on this swap....


I didn't see that in the rules! 

I'll post some when I find "the one."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Very first stage of getting my blank together.





At top is the example of what it should look like. More or less add I've substituted brass for the white since I didn't have enough white material.

The left is the layers laid out, right is how they'll get glued up.



 

And all glued up. Gorilla clear for joints where metal was involved, TBII for the pure wood joints.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Finished my pen today. I am pretty happy with it. Here are a couple teaser pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431

The100road said:


> Finished my pen today. I am pretty happy with it. Here are a couple teaser pics.
> 
> View attachment 161298
> 
> View attachment 161299


The spoiler is on insta....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jasonb

Lou Currier said:


> Blank blew up


Pics!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

kweinert said:


> Very first stage of getting my blank together.
> 
> View attachment 161290
> 
> At top is the example of what it should look like. More or less add I've substituted brass for the white since I didn't have enough white material.
> 
> The left is the layers laid out, right is how they'll get glued up.
> 
> View attachment 161297
> 
> And all glued up. Gorilla clear for joints where metal was involved, TBII for the pure wood joints.



Too technical

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Finished my pen today. I am pretty happy with it. Here are a couple teaser pics.
> 
> View attachment 161298
> 
> View attachment 161299



Wooo....that came out good...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> At top is the example of what it should look like.



I'm intrigued by this...


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Finished my pen today.



How was it to turn? No problems?


----------



## The100road

ripjack13 said:


> How was it to turn? No problems?



I’ve never drilled so slow in my life. I’ve never taken smaller cuts in my life. I’ve never sharpened my tool so many times on one pen in my life. I’ve never added so much CA while turning in my life. One pen has never taken Me so long in my life.

I knew that aluminum was to thick but it’s all I had. Ended up not having any problems and pretty happy how it turned out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm...it is a thick piece of aluminum, but it looks good. I have some brass sheets the same thickness. I am thinking of trying them in some future blanks.


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Blank blew up


Did it come apart on the jean seam?


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> My blank is coming together.
> 
> View attachment 161253



Lou, I don't see any glue seeping out from the blanks sengments area. Did you use enough? That may be a factor. I would have soaked the heck out of it..


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Here's a couple but I'm not sure if either will make it into the swap. Still have some ideas for others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here's a couple but I'm not sure if either will make it into the swap. Still have some ideas for others.
> 
> View attachment 161308



Not bad.
On the left one. Top side pieces, i think those may be turned off though.


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Did it come apart on the jean seam?



Yes



ripjack13 said:


> Lou, I don't see any glue seeping out from the blanks sengments area. Did you use enough? That may be a factor. I would have soaked the heck out of it..



No...main issue though is that I was being too aggressive drilling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> Top side pieces, i think those may be turned off though.



Yea they will. That was actually a piece from another one I messed up on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP

I wanna play

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Rocking RP said:


> I wanna play



I figured you were up to something after the barrage of posts the last few days. Lol....

You're in.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

15 confirmed. 
One week left to jump in!


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Clay, didn't I send you some?


Yes. Yes you did. And I actually turned a couple items with them. I've still got a couple left. But... for this swap I was thinking about something a little more.... detailed. As per Ken's post and pics and then the one Stan posted. Yeh. I am thinking that this is going to be a swap for which I may not be able to participate because of the detail some of these blanks represent. But.... I'm still undecided. Your blanks are truly beautiful my friend and I am grateful to have received them. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

OK. Count me in. I should have a couple warmer days next week to get out in the portable workshop and glue up a couple or three blanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> OK. Count me in. I should have a couple warmer days next week to get out in the portable workshop and glue up a couple or three blanks.



Awesome....

You're in....


----------



## ripjack13

16 confirmed.....


----------



## ripjack13

4 more for an even 20???


Anyone....bueller .....

Bueller ......


Bueller .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## kweinert

And the next step, cut and flipped, not yet glued.





I had one segment where evidently the glue distribution was inadequate and it separated on the brass line. Thankfully after cutting and when I was sanding smooth.

One of these days I need to remember I can cut this stuff on the bandsaw and the last one or two won't make me quite as nervous. Either that or I need to finish up the sled for the TS.

So I created a quick jig to keep the segments aligned. Just a 90° corner on a base. Yep, should have used packing tape instead of foil.

At least for now I can put pressure to keep the joints closed without them slipping out of alignment.





Tomorrow (hopefully) will be the final cutting and gluing, at least for the pattern. Not sure yet if I can use a couple pattern segments for the pen or if I'll have to add something else on the ends.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

That’s going to be interesting drilling that blank. Would recommend starting with a small bit and work up a few sizes at a time to final size of the tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

Lou Currier said:


> That’s going to be interesting drilling that blank. Would recommend starting with a small bit and work up a few sizes at a time to final size of the tube.



Once the final cutting and gluing is done I won't have more than a normal pen length to drill through. 

To your point though being careful to not stress it too much will definitely be in the cards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> And the next step, cut and flipped, not yet glued.



Woo....that is going to look great Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

Here was my first attempt at a segmented pen that I'll end up keeping. Can you tell what is wrong with it?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

jasonb said:


> Here was my first attempt at a segmented pen that I'll end up keeping. Can you tell what is wrong with it?
> 
> View attachment 161371


It's not in my pocket!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Whatever is wrong with it, I'd be happy to get it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> Here was my first attempt at a segmented pen that I'll end up keeping. Can you tell what is wrong with it?
> 
> View attachment 161371



I looked at it for a lil bit. I cant see anything wrong per say, but if I were to venture a guess, did you not put enough black segments in for your liking?
I like it. Looks good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> I looked at it for a lil bit. I cant see anything wrong per say, but if I were to venture a guess, did you not put enough black segments in for your liking?
> I like it. Looks good.


Opposite side of the clip you can see a strip of lychee, however there is no lychee strip on the clip side. It turned out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

jasonb said:


> Opposite side of the clip you can see a strip of lychee, however there is no lychee strip on the clip side. It turned out



Oh ya, that is pretty horrible. Next time I'm in Austin I'll pick up that piece of junk and make you feel better!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

kweinert said:


> Once the final cutting and gluing is done I won't have more than a normal pen length to drill through.
> 
> To your point though being careful to not stress it too much will definitely be in the cards.



The biggest challenge is the way you have the metal situated through the middle. You will be in and out of it all the way through....be careful about overheating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

And here we have the complete failure. 



 


 

Perhaps I should have used the bandsaw for this. Perhaps Gorilla clear was not the correct glue. 

Next time it's bandsaw and epoxy's turn.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

oh maaannnn......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

For you folks that add metal to your segmented blanks I have a couple of questions:

1. what glue do you use to attach the metal to wood?
2. do you ever do metal to metal joins?


----------



## Lou Currier

Why did you cut it down the middle?


----------



## Lou Currier

Use epoxy and have not done metal to metal.


----------



## cgseymour

Hi all,
Quick question about the swap -- should the extra blanks be segmented as well?
Please forgive my ignorance -- I am learning as I go!!

Thank you.

Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

cgseymour said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question about the swap -- should the extra blanks be segmented as well?
> Please forgive my ignorance -- I am learning as I go!!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Chris


 Not ignorance... good question ..
Waiting for the answer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

The “creative juice” just keeps flowing! You guys mean business! I am paying front row seats to learn some cool ways from all you season Craftsman on some serious artistry on the material combination as well as execution

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

cgseymour said:


> Hi all,
> Quick question about the swap -- should the extra blanks be segmented as well?
> Please forgive my ignorance -- I am learning as I go!!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Chris


Sure. If you want to...


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> For you folks that add metal to your segmented blanks I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. what glue do you use to attach the metal to wood?
> 2. do you ever do metal to metal joins?



I have yet to add brass or aluminum. But I would think, epoxy is the best route.
not sure about the metal to metal as well....


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> Why did you cut it down the middle?


Only way to get the metal in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Lou Currier said:


> Why did you cut it down the middle?



I got tired of licking it and wanted to find out what was in the center. 

Seriously, this is the way to create the southwest pattern shown back in the first post on my plan for the pen. 

You cut a slice out of the center and then 1/8" slices from each side and with judicious flipping you end up with that pattern.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Sure. If you want to...



I think what he is trying to say is that it is not required but you can.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## cgseymour

Thank you Lou.
Ok off to the garage

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Ok, so attempt number 2.

Maple, walnut, cherry, holly.









And here's how I got the holly thinned after resawing on the bandsaw.





The old blue tape and CA trick. Yes, that's a surplus stick of flooring as the carrier.

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I searched. And of course the first 2 fellas are whom inspired me to make this swap. And a few other peeps who I thought may be interested. I hope....
> I hope you peeps can join in, if not, the usual banter is very encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. @Jerry B
> 2. @Steve Kondo
> 3. @Gdurfey
> 4. @andy close
> 5. @cgseymour
> 6. @Spinartist
> 7. @Karl_99
> 8. @Bean_counter
> 9. @Schroedc
> 10. @Mike Hill
> 11. @Wildthings
> 12. @bamafatboy
> 13. @winters98
> 14. @gman2431
> 15. @Az Turnings
> 16. @JR Parks
> 17. @Sprung
> 18. @Clay3063
> 19. @Barb
> 20. @Lou Currier
> 21. @DKMD
> 22. @Karl_TN
> 23. @manbuckwal
> 24. @Tclem
> 25. @kris stratton
> 26. @Wilson's Woodworking
> 27. @The100road
> 28. @David Seaba
> 29. @Final Strut
> 30. @Fsyxxx
> 31. @El Guapo
> 32. @pinky
> 33. @barry richardson
> 34. @kazuma78
> 35. @Mrfish55
> 36. @steve bellinger
> 37. @kweinert
> 38. @Palaswood
> 39. @duncsuss
> 40. @rocky1
> 41. @Bigdrowdy1





OK I see me listed on here and can't remember signing up. Not unusual for me as from time to time I sip a little alcohol and it usually gets me in trouble when on the computer. Can't find where I posted but there I am #41 on the list. I got a couple different things coming that wood work great for such things. So with that said I am in on the pen swap officially. Still cant find where I agreed but I was pondering it any way. Put me in coach ( @ripjack13 ) I am ready to play today.

When has this got to be done again. My eyes are tired from looking where I signed up to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## The100road

Haha. I think he was just tagging people who he though might be interested in joining the swap. 

Looks like it worked!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Put me in coach ( @ripjack13 ) I am ready to play today.



I found where you posted you're in...

Hahahahahaa

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

@Bigdrowdy1 , I was just tagging people to see if they wanted to join in.

Sorry for the confusion..... lol


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> When has this got to be done again. My eyes are tired from looking where I signed up to begin with.



sign ups end on this coming sunday. Then we have 3 weeks from then to complete it and ship it.


----------



## Lou Currier

Some of us have a head start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Some of us just have a confused head!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

17 confirmed so far....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Can we hit 20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@ripjack13 listen you young whipper snapper it ain't funny playing jokes on your elders it will come back to HAUNT you I promise !!!!! If not me @Mike1950 he is way older than me Me being one that will come back for sure Mike may still be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @ripjack13 listen you young whipper snapper it ain't funny playing jokes on your elders it will come back to HAUNT you I promise !!!!! If not me @Mike1950 he is way older than me Me being one that will come back for sure Mike may still be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're older than me?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> You're older than me?




Based on you and Mork yes by a good bit. You Shuzbut

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ha!


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> You're older than me?



I think you're my age Marc. @Bigdrowdy1 is older than both of us put together

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I think you're my age Marc. @Bigdrowdy1 is older than both of us put together



I always thought he was younger than me for some silly reason. Or at least my age....hahahaa.
Oh well. I'm not complaining.


----------



## ripjack13

Silly me. I just clicked your avatar. It says you're 58. Rats. Got me by 7 years. Lol


----------



## Wildthings

You bunch of babies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> You bunch of babies


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> You bunch of babies



Hey now, I'm not a baby! I'm a grandpa!!
Heh heh heh


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Hey now, I'm not a baby! I'm a grandpa!!
> Heh heh heh



Those are not mutually exclusive states of existence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

So, the next step in attempt #2 for the southwest pen blank: 



 

This was cut on the bandsaw. 

Notes for the future a) use some sort of zero clearance insert; b) glue some sandpaper to the miter gauge support block so the blank doesn't slip. 

Not really worried about the minor chip out as it will turn away but it's just not clean. 

Time to add some glue and put it back in the jig.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

If you use a flat surface, with sandpaper glued/stuck to it, you can sand the mating ends and make them cleaner. I have a piece of granite from a sink cut out I use with some 220 sandpaper stuck to it. Works great.


----------



## B Rogers

The100road said:


> I think we might be able to peer pressure @B Rogers to join!


Man I'd love to but I'm swamped. Between work and coaching ball, I can't remember what my lathe looks like.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

B Rogers said:


> Man I'd love to but I'm swamped. Between work and coaching ball, I can't remember what my lathe looks like.



Oh man. We have a month to complete it. If that helps. We need one more to make the group an even number....


----------



## B Rogers

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man. We have a month to complete it. If that helps. We need one more to make the group an even number....


Pressure.... Pressure....i honestly don't think I'll have enough shop time to get it done. Have already committed to other items that I'm gonna struggle to finish when needed. Hopefully next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

B Rogers said:


> Pressure.... Pressure....i honestly don't think I'll have enough shop time to get it done. Have already committed to other items that I'm gonna struggle to finish when needed. Hopefully next time.




Oh man...now I'm sad....


ok...next one, I'll keep ya in mind....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> You bunch of babies



Hey , 
are you joining up for the festivities or are you just going to sit back and enjoy the popcorn in the popcorn gallery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

17 confirmed so far...
The following have confirmed they are in the swap.
me
@The100road
@Eric Rorabaugh
@Tony
@woodman6415
@jasonb
@Lou Currier
@CWS
@kweinert
@Tclem
@lathemaster
@Schroedc
@gman2431
@cgseymour
@Clay3063
@Rocking RP
@Bigdrowdy1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

My feelings are hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> My feelings are hurt.



Darn it. I did it again, didn't I?


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Never made a segmented pen befor. But yeah, I’m in!
> 
> Ps. @Jerry B said that he would send me a couple of his blanks so that I can participate.



there it is....down at the bottom of the page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

We need one more sucker....err I mean, participant, to join in on the shenanigans, umm I mean fun.
Come on guy and girls....who's up for a challenge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dang it man ( @ripjack13 ) I have to quit drinking!! I went from 41 to 16 and I ain't even started. Never made one of these and I have already advanced up the chart. Well maybe I don't need to stop since I am advancing upward. (love my Wild Turkey in more ways than one) . So confusing! Must focus sin-sea. Balance my ying and yang . after -all its only a thang! Dang now I gotts to figure out the Thang! 
Here's to mud in your eye bud! Since you ain't gonna drink yours I will drink it for ya matey. Eye -eye matey to infinity and beyond!! A little mix of then and then for you Mark or is it Mork? Had kids you know. Ole Buzz he was a character you know more than just a habit!!!

Got to run well walk now since you made me drink to much!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm having a hard time with these. I made a few different ones to see which I liked the best. Two of the three blew apart while turning. Glad I have like a month to get it sent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Dang it man ( @ripjack13 ) I have to quit drinking!! I went from 41 to 16 and I ain't even started. Never made one of these and I have already advanced up the chart. Well maybe I don't need to stop since I am advancing upward. (love my Wild Turkey in more ways than one) . So confusing! Must focus sin-sea. Balance my ying and yang . after -all its only a thang! Dang now I gotts to figure out the Thang!
> Here's to mud in your eye bud! Since you ain't gonna drink yours I will drink it for ya matey. Eye -eye matey to infinity and beyond!! A little mix of then and then for you Mark or is it Mork? Had kids you know. Ole Buzz he was a character you know more than just a habit!!!
> 
> Got to run well walk now since you made me drink to much!



They called me mork for a lil while.
And I like jim beam black....


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm having a hard time with these. I made a few different ones to see which I liked the best. Two of the three blew apart while turning. Glad I have like a month to get it sent!



I'm making a bunch first. This way, if they blow up on me, I have some extra to use.
This is all new territory for me also....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm having a hard time with these. I made a few different ones to see which I liked the best. Two of the three blew apart while turning. Glad I have like a month to get it sent!



Cut the corners off first too. Like a stop sign. And maybe even take em to the sander to round em up a lil more. It will make turning easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The first one that blew happened about half way through. The other one happened right before finished. Oh well, I've got time to make more. My back isstarting it's crap so I may have to hit the chiropractor for a few days. Might set me back but I can't handle the stabbing pain in the lower back. Move a certain way and feels like a knife in the spine and kind of paralyzes me for a second.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Are you using a carbide? If so, you may need to sharpen it. Then touch it up every few passes or so. If the aluminum is catching. And maybe use thinner stuff. The tin can should be better suited for it...

and after its round, use thin ca like its your best buddy....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The first one that blew happened about half way through. The other one happened right before finished. Oh well, I've got time to make more. My back isstarting it's crap so I may have to hit the chiropractor for a few days. Might set me back but I can't handle the stabbing pain in the lower back. Move a certain way and feels like a knife in the spine and kind of paralyzes me for a second.



Now you feel my pain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Are you using a carbide? If so, you may need to sharpen it. Then touch it up every few passes or so. If the aluminum is catching. And maybe use thinner stuff. The tin can should be better suited for it...
> 
> and after its round, use thin ca like its your best buddy....



Sometimes it’s better to use a shear scraping approach and heat is your enemy. Don’t be afraid to apply CA liberally as you go along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Heck this aint gonna be hard! i already laid- out a bunch of different designs and have had no problems. i was going to take pics but I can't find the camera or my phone! More to follow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The100road

@DKMD here is the thread that you were looking for to join the swap.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Getting red to spin her up.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Now we're almost back to where I was the last time. 



 
I'll cut this one on the bandsaw but it won't be for a little bit yet. I have a meeting in an hour and don't want to rush it. 

There are a couple of segments that don't quite align - note made for future jig. 

One issue that just occurred to me is that the kerf is smaller on the bandsaw and that could affect the slicing widths. Guess I better go update the plan and see what happens. 

Updates later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## B Rogers

kweinert said:


> Now we're almost back to where I was the last time.
> 
> View attachment 161640
> I'll cut this one on the bandsaw but it won't be for a little bit yet. I have a meeting in an hour and don't want to rush it.
> 
> There are a couple of segments that don't quite align - note made for future jig.
> 
> One issue that just occurred to me is that the kerf is smaller on the bandsaw and that could affect the slicing widths. Guess I better go update the plan and see what happens.
> 
> Updates later.


Nice job. I'm horrible about visualizing/creating jigs. Be sure to post what you come up with please... so I can learn.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

B Rogers said:


> Nice job. I'm horrible about visualizing/creating jigs. Be sure to post what you come up with please... so I can learn.



Not sure how useful it will be for others but if I can execute what I'm thinking of it will be very useful for the type of segmenting I plan on doing. 

I will create a build thread for it though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jerry B

I'm seeing some nice blanks being created, especially from you noobs 
Can't wait to see final results of shipped pens, good work guys and don't give up when you get a little frustrated .........

For those asking, I do all my blanks using medium CA ......... I've tried everything as a bonding agent and everything failed miserably with different materials except the CA ........
And for metals, I got mine from Ace Hardware ....... Brass, Copper, or Aluminum ...... 3x6" sheets, .10 thickness for roughly $2.75 a sheet
Worth every penny

Not sure if it'd be cheating, but I have 1 completed segmented blank sized for a Jr. Aaron, Jr. Anthony, or Jr. George type of kit
(Jr. Gent II style but made for the longer bottom tube) I'd be willing to sell  ........ Just message me if interested.

Have fun guys !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Clay3063

I started to post on rip's shenanigans page, then I started to make a new post similar to that page. Then I decided, I'd just post em here. Neither of these is what I will be sending but just a test to see if I could be even somewhat successful at creating a segmented blank or should i just buy a couple. I am somewhat pleased with the red white and blue pen. It is a slimline obviously. I will post pics of the other segmented blank that I made using purple heart, sycamore and aluminum beer can material. The red white and blue blank was created with red heart, sycamore for the red white stripes and dyed and stabilized BEB. The bottom blank is a piece of spalted maple that needed to be used and was just the right length for a 7 mm slimline. A couple things I have found out, thick CA doesn't work so bueno for gluing metal to wood. I had a blow out of the purple heart. I reattached with gorilla glue as per the pics. Cutting a curved line like this is best done I think with the bandsaw and a narrow blade not a scroll saw. Alas I only have a ripping blade for the bandsaw right now and will have to purchase a narrower blade to use in the future for curved cuts. This should also facilitate more projects on the bandsaw. I need to build a cutting sled for the table saw and for the band saw. I need to purchase a table top and fence for the HF 14" band saw one of these days. I've used a lot of things as a temp fence while using the saw for resawing big boards. Basically that's all I have ever used this saw for and I know I am only using a fraction of its' potential. Hmm. I've got a long way to go with this but I think the learning curve coupled with more of the right tools and jigs should make for better results in the future. One final thought, I usually use a brad point bit for the tube holes in the blanks. This time I used a regular twist bit for the 7 mm hole. It wondered. That's why I use a brad point bit. Lessons learned and forgotten and learned again. Shalom - Clay

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## B Rogers

Red white and blue is awesome. Very creative. Nice job on the overall pen as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

One thing I forgot to do (which contributed to my first failure) was to roughen up the metal strip before gluing it in. This most likely was a contributor to why that first setup failed. (Yep, it was dumb. I scuff the tubes before gluing, not sure why that knowledge didn't transfer.)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony

@Clay3063 nice work! I really like the red, white and blue one, looking sharp! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

So are we already staring on the pens? Or are a waiting to get paired up? I am confused per usual :D


----------



## Clay3063

Schroedc said:


> So are we already staring on the pens? Or are a waiting to get paired up? I am confused per usual :D


Not to my knowledge but... since I've not done and segmented pens before I thought I'd practice.


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> So are we already staring on the pens? Or are a waiting to get paired up? I am confused per usual :D



Getting a head start....
It's not an easy project.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

It is only as hard as you allow your mind to believe!

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

I haven't started yet @Schroedc but you can if you wish I think is what the case is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I'm ready to turn em into pens....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Bump up for sign ups?
There's still room....
Sunday is the dead line....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Bump up for sign ups?
> There's still room....
> Sunday is the dead line....



Heck put their names on the list anyways. Then they may think they just forgot to sign up!

Just Sayin

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

I could. It worked once. ....hahahhaa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## B Rogers

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I'm ready to turn em into pens....
> 
> View attachment 161710


Those look awesome. I've gotta get a few pieces of snakewood and give it a try. Never turned any. I hear it's riveting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

Ok, so here's a progress shot or 3.

After slicing: 




After arranging: 

Single repetition: 


 

Double repetition: 


 

Right off the bandsaw, still made mistakes but they're not too bad for a second attempt. 

Obviously if I go with the single repetition I'll need to find something to add on the ends. And that may be the better way to go anyhow.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's pretty cool there Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## gman2431

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's pretty cool there Ken!



Agreed! And a ton of thought and cutting!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> *I'm going to cut this sign up off on Sunday, March 3rd.*



Ok fellas, it's Sunday. I have 17 confirmed right now. I'll get one of the randomizer thingees and spin the wheel, and post up the list tonight.


WE NEED ONE MORE PERSON!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Wildthings 
Barry, are you in?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea sure he's in. We'll tell him later!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Turned my blank round yesterday and every few passes I started coughing up a lung...finally figured out the trigger...POLLEN  Citrus, oak, and grasses in full blown mode...ugh!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

I texted Barry and told him to hurry up and sign on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@DKMD doc, we need one more. You up for a challenge?

@duncsuss how about you?


----------



## ripjack13

@Karl_99 & @Karl_TN 
The two Karls! Any interest in participating?


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Right off the bandsaw,



Looks like you may need a new blade on the band saw?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

@Tclem , & @lathemaster , you two guys still in this swap? Haven't heard from ya's since your original post.....



Tclem said:


> I’ll see if I can find a segmented blank





lathemaster said:


> I'm in - never made one from scratch but I have some ideas


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> @DKMD doc, we need one more. You up for a challenge?
> 
> @duncsuss how about you?


I appreciate the offer but I’ll have to pass. Looking forward to seeing the results though!


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....


----------



## Wildthings

My lathe is down and buried right now. I'll catch the next one


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'll give it til 9pm tonite. If we dont get another entrant, instead of pair ups, we'll do a swap down, which means I randomize the list and we swap with the guy below us on the list. The last guy on the list swaps with the first guy on the list...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Don't worry, I'll convince @Wildthings to join.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Tony

Well, I'm nowhere near Marc or Ken's level, but here goes nothing. This is the glueup for mine. Maple and, I know it's hard to see, Wenge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Don't worry, I'll convince @Wildthings to join.


He texted me and said "I could get paired up with him"....Like that really is going to seal the deal …. NOT!!


----------



## Tony




----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> He texted me and said "I could get paired up with him"....Like that really is going to seal the deal …. NOT!!



So, I read this as you're in, cool!!


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> So, I read this as you're in, cool!!


NOT quit that dude!! LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> I AM DEFINITELY IN.



I fixed it for you man, no worries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Well, I'm nowhere near Marc or Ken's level, but here goes nothing. This is the glueup for mine. Maple and, I know it's hard to see, Wenge.
> View attachment 161873



Are you making a pen for the jolly green giant!?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> He texted me and said "I could get paired up with him"....Like that really is going to seal the deal …. NOT!!



What would seal the deal?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Are you making a pen for the jolly green giant!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Not everything!

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Not everything!
> 
> View attachment 161888



I'm not small, the Stoopid Islander is just unusually large!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

@Rocking RP
@Tclem
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@kweinert
@CWS
@Bigdrowdy1
@cgseymour
@woodman6415
@Clay3063
@Eric Rorabaugh
@jasonb
@Schroedc
@gman2431
@Tony
@lathemaster
@ripjack13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So we send to the one after us and then @ripjack13 sends one of those killer blanks he's making to each of us!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> So we send to the one after us and then @ripjack13 sends one of those killer blanks he's making to each of us!


So I'll be expecting something like this diamond encrusted pen from you Eric. I am sure you can fit a sliver of segmented wood in there somewhere. No pressure...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok, the list is up. Sign-ups are closed. The way this works is really simple....
The first guy sends to the second guy,
The second guy sends to the third guy.....
and so on down the line. And the last guy sends to the first guy on the list.
Some of us have started on the pens already as you can see. I hope you guys have great success with this. I had actually enjoyed making the ones I did. I hope you do as well.

In the past, we have gone with 30 days and that seems to work out well. So, your pen should be completed by April 3rd and then shipped out. If you finish early, feel free to ship it out when it's completed and you are happy with what is made. Don't forget the 2 pen blanks, AND pictures need to be posted of all pens made before they ship, and please ship using a small flat rate box so it arrives (hopefully safe also) in a timely fashion.

*Good luck fellas and let the Great 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap begin!!

@Rocking RP
@Tclem
@The100road
@Lou Currier
@kweinert
@CWS
@Bigdrowdy1
@cgseymour
@woodman6415
@Clay3063
@Eric Rorabaugh
@jasonb
@Schroedc
@gman2431
@Tony
@lathemaster
@ripjack13







*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Is this the point in time where I say "I want in!" just to mess with Marc?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, the list is up. Sign-ups are closed. The way this works is really simple....
> The first guy sends to the second guy,
> The second guy sends to the third guy.....
> and so on down the line. And the last guy sends to the first guy on the list.
> Some of us have started on the pens already as you can see. I hope you guys have great success with this. I had actually enjoyed making the ones I did. I hope you do as well.
> 
> In the past, we have gone with 30 days and that seems to work out well. So, your pen should be completed by April 3rd and then shipped out. If you finish early, feel free to ship it out when it's completed and you are happy with what is made. Don't forget the 2 pen blanks, and please ship using a small flat rate box so it arrives (hopefully safe also) in a timely fashion.
> 
> *Good luck fellas and let the Great 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap begin!!*


AND pictures need to be posted of all pens made so that the ones that were not allowed in the swap can see what they missed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Please note - I don't actually want in.  Don't have the time or desire to turn a pen right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> AND pictures need to be posted of all pens made so that the ones that were not allowed in the swap can see what they missed



Oh sure, now you want in don't you.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Is this the point in time where I say "I want in!" just to mess with Marc?


Oh sure, now you want in don't you.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@jasonb 
I was thinking something like this. It's segmented!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

@ripjack13 

Just to be clear Marc, we post a pic of our pen BEFORE we ship it out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> @ripjack13
> 
> Just to be clear Marc, we post a pic of our pen BEFORE we ship it out?



Yep...before it ships.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @jasonb
> I was thinking something like this. It's segmented!
> 
> View attachment 161890


Wow sign me up! A pen, pencil and a light in middle. What else could anyone ask for. I have changed my mind, forget making the 8 million dollar pen I posted.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> I'm not small, the Stoopid Islander is just unusually large!



Keep telling yourself that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like you may need a new blade on the band saw?



Or maybe I should take the time to swap out the 3/4" 4 TPI blade before doing fine woodworking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

ooh...yea. that would help greatly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lathemaster

Wow first Marc @ripjack challenges me to join - never did segmented before - the he is suddenly my swap partner.

Oh it's on like Donkey Kong

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> I'm not small, the Stoopid Islander is just unusually large!


Was he talking about you or do just feel guilty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road

@Lou Currier here is your pen. Hope you like it. First segmented pen and blank I’ve ever made. Center is maple burl. The edges are some kind of Aussie wood that @Rich P. threw in a box he sent me. 

Send me your address and I’ll ge this shipped out Wednesday or Thursday with the blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

It horrible!  Send it back...


Just kidding, very nice job for your first segmented pen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@kweinert i had managed to get the blank round but was stopped by said pollen, mentioned above, from going farther. Was hoping to at least get the blank finished turned before my surgery today but that did not happen, so it is on the back burner for a few weeks. I will be able to complete it before the deadline. Don’t forget to PM your address. 
I can’t wait to see how the pen you are doing turns out


----------



## Rich P.

The100road said:


> @Lou Currier here is your pen. Hope you like it. First segmented pen and blank I’ve ever made. Center is maple burl. The edges are some kind of Aussie wood that @Rich P. threw in a box he sent me.
> 
> Send me your address and I’ll ge this shipped out Wednesday or Thursday with the blanks.
> 
> View attachment 161908


I think that came out great. First segmented blank or the thousandth that is pen you should be proud of. 
RichP

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## ripjack13

lathemaster said:


> Wow first Marc @ripjack challenges me to join - never did segmented before - the he is suddenly my swap partner.
> 
> Oh it's on like Donkey Kong



Just so you are clear on what's what, it's a swap down, so you'll be sending one to me, but I'll be sending mine to rocking rp....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

The100road said:


> @Lou Currier here is your pen. Hope you like it. First segmented pen and blank I’ve ever made. Center is maple burl. The edges are some kind of Aussie wood that @Rich P. threw in a box he sent me.
> 
> Send me your address and I’ll ge this shipped out Wednesday or Thursday with the blanks.
> 
> View attachment 161908



First fowl flag thrown!! first day of swap and your done!!! That is so wrong you are suppose to wait till the last day to add stress to creating your Masterpiece. This always brings out the best in creativeness and the O/S factor makes for some off the cuff factors that are never figured into the moment.
Nice blank and pen still call fowl though! as a call maker you understand fowl right? Now is the moment when you can blow your own horn. i will here as i am still in the what woods am i gonna use for the segmented pen swap. Seems 1 1/2" blanks is some what larger than needed. Got to start over and think smaller like @Tony style for pen blanks.

 
Wish I had some Wild turkey always makes think flow a little smoother. Maybe tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

All glued up, ready to spin em up tomorrow .....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## B Rogers

ripjack13 said:


> All glued up, ready to spin em up tomorrow .....
> 
> View attachment 161963


Those look great. Wouldn't want to do a picture heavy tutorial sometime would you?  I'd love to make a few, but my research/practice time has become non existent this spring. All are awesome, but I really like the ones with all the angles. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

B Rogers said:


> Those look great. Wouldn't want to do a picture heavy tutorial sometime would you?  I'd love to make a few, but my research/practice time has become non existent this spring. All are awesome, but I really like the ones with all the angles. Nice job.


https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-several-segmented-shenanigans.38093/

More than this one?
Page 2 is the start of the angle segments...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers

Got it. Must have missed that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> All glued up, ready to spin em up tomorrow .....
> 
> View attachment 161963



These are not going to work, can’t you see that they are all farting toothpaste? Look at the center holes man! They are leaking all over. How do you expect anyone to write with those! That is an accident waiting to happen! They going to smell really, really bad and I hate to tuck those in my shirt pocket

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> These are not going to work, can’t you see that they are all *farting toothpaste?* Look at the center holes man! They are leaking all over. How do you expect anyone to write with those! That is an accident waiting to happen! They going to smell really, really bad and I hate to tuck those in my shirt pocket


Thank God you clarified that for me. At first glance I mistakenly took it for shaving cream

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> Thank God you clarified that for me. At first glance I mistakenly took it for shaving cream



I don’t know exactly what the white stuff is, but I was just at the marijuana pipe thread and I took some of tclems stash of whatever it was........shaving cream, toothpaste, cannoli cream, whip cream, moonpie* filling.......works for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Arn213 said:


> I don’t know exactly what the white stuff is, but I was just at the marijuana pipe thread and I took some of tclems stash of whatever it was........shaving cream, toothpaste, cannoli cream, whip cream.....works for me.



Hey @ripjack13 spread the leftovers on your fingers and watch it dry!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey @ripjack13 spread the leftovers on your fingers and watch it dry!!!



Yea, no thanks. Been there done that, quite a few times.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> These are not going to work, can’t you see that they are all farting toothpaste? Look at the center holes man! They are leaking all over. How do you expect anyone to write with those! That is an accident waiting to happen! They going to smell really, really bad and I hate to tuck those in my shirt pocket



Well, at least the tubes will be nice and shiny....


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> @Lou Currier here is your pen. Hope you like it. First segmented pen and blank I’ve ever made. Center is maple burl. The edges are some kind of Aussie wood that @Rich P. threw in a box he sent me.
> 
> Send me your address and I’ll ge this shipped out Wednesday or Thursday with the blanks.
> 
> View attachment 161908



Hot dang! That came out fannnnntassstic! Great job Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Anyone put anything together? How goes the battle?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Anyone put anything together? How goes the battle?



Still plugging along......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have 2 left to turn and I'm remaking one. Honestly, I'm having a blast making these things....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> I have 2 left to turn and I'm remaking one. Honestly, I'm having a blast making these things....


I am having a blast as well. Having never done a segmented pen before, it has been a fun challenge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Haven't even started on one yet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I can add you to the list if you want......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

All production is at a standstill until I get my stitches out on Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Rocking RP

Hopefully, will be spinning mine up this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cgseymour

I have some ideas but this darn job has me hopping. Hoping to get some shop time this weekend.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I spun another one up today. Put it together, but saw a flaw when I looked at it with my jewelers loupe, where the seams are glued..


 

So I'll take it apart tomorrow and sand it down and re glue it....see if that works....


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Anyone put anything together? How goes the battle?



Shop time this weekend so expect some results by Sunday evening.

Learned a lot just by what I've done so far so this has been a good swap already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Learned a lot just by what I've done



Yep. Me too. I'm having fun with it. But when they blow up It's almost heart breaking....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lathemaster

Pen finished - working on some special blanks to go with it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

AWESOME!!!


----------



## kweinert

Plan C for me. 

Im going to have to go with a different design as I just had too many workmanship issues and it's going to take more practice to get it acceptable. 

Right now I have two blanks curing (epoxy) with a different design. 

I don't recall who I'm supposed to send to but you will get a pen on time. Eventually you'll also get one of these southwest design pens as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Plan C for me.
> 
> Im going to have to go with a different design as I just had too many workmanship issues and it's going to take more practice to get it acceptable.
> 
> Right now I have two blanks curing (epoxy) with a different design.
> 
> I don't recall who I'm supposed to send to but you will get a pen on time. Eventually you'll also get one of these southwest design pens as well.



You're sending to @CWS ....

Rip's 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap

First page, second post....


----------



## jasonb

#feelingdefeated 

Had this tuxedo looking pen done. When pressing together, got a couple micro cracks in the ebony near the tip. Whelp good thing I made several blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh that is sexay....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Got my pen last week...still in the box  hopefully will open it tomorrow and post pictures. I also get my stitches out tomorrow and hopefully get back to turning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> You're sending to @CWS ....
> 
> Rip's 2019 Winter Segmented Pen Swap
> 
> First page, second post....



Thanks, I knew I could find out who it was, just too much trouble when trying to use the phone to post :)

I have a blank out there now with mahogany, bronze, cocobolo, and maple that should be cured by now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Where's all the pics? 

someone needs to post!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

I'm still trying to make one that is worthy.


----------



## kweinert

I have some base blanks here: 



 

The one on the left has bronze and the one on the right has some Gisi segments from Woodcraft. 

From here I can try to get fancy ends on them or leave them plain, but I at least have some usable blanks for the pen. 

And I'm pretty sure I've used enough epoxy to hold them together. And, miracle though it is, I also remembered to sand the metal and plastic so the epoxy had a better surface to hold on to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## lathemaster

So Marc @ripjack here is your bundle with a little story. Never did segments before - not enough patience. However, I have been doing pens for over 12 years and have watch the evolution of the craft from simple woods and Slimline kits, through burls and better kits, then acrylics, stabilization, casting ......

My wife gave me a 3D printer for Christmas and I have been studying the progression of the GISI style molds Printed a few but never figured out what to cast. Then along comes Marc with this Pen Swap. So why not take the new technology and pen making back to its roots.

I took a couple of GISI molds that I printed and started cutting up bits of wood, played with some arrangements and finally epoxied a couple of test cases to give it a try. 1st blank I blew apart trying to turn the plastic case off on the lathe. the 2nd blank became Marc's pen (pics soon be patient) a combination of Walnut and Lace Maple burl dyed and stabilized in a Glow-in-the-Dark printed mold. Second part of the swap was to do at least 2 segment blanks to include in the goodie box. One blank is Glow in the Dark 3D Filament with Burmese Teak and Flaming Box Elder for the woods. The second blank is printed with white PLA filament and the woods are Flaming Box Elder and Red Mallee Burl. I removed the outer shell on these two. Also included is a 6" pen blank from the remaining Flaming Box Elder piece I used to make the blanks.

In the process I realized that mold made for casting were a struggle for wood segments as not every cavity was of a consistent size.
So I designed my own working hard to keep the cavities equal. made it a little longer and a little taller so that when the shell is removed the remaining blank is roughly 2 5/8" long and 1" square. I have include 2 for you to play with one Red and one Dark Green Glow in the dark.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Holy shitake mushrooms! that came out awesome!!! nicely done Mike. I can't wait to get em...
thanks!!!


----------



## ripjack13

lathemaster said:


> I took a couple of GISI molds that I printed and started cutting up bits of wood, played with some arrangements and finally epoxied a couple of test cases to give it a try.
> 
> In the process I realized that mold made for casting were a struggle for wood segments as not every cavity was of a consistent size.



So if I understand this correctly, you cut the pieces to fit the molds and epoxy em in?


----------



## lathemaster

ripjack13 said:


> So if I understand this correctly, you cut the pieces to fit the molds and epoxy em in?


Yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Wellll, still working at it. Having heck of time getting stuff to stick together. Had two glued up. Started turning first one and was going great until I had to take that last cut. You know the one where you think 'Just one more pass'. Yep, one too many. Blew couple of chunks. Next one I was just getting started turning it down and blew apart. Have one will turn tomorrow evening. Hoping all goes well. Should be a good looker

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## kweinert

So, semi-fancy ends. I'm going to add about a 3/8" cocobolo (I think) to both ends separated by the appropriate (bronze/gisi) material that's in the blank. That'll get epoxied up tonight and should be turned by the weekend.

With the blank length I need this should leave me with plenty of laminated stock if I screw something up. Or, alternatively, for other experiments.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. This is the pen that Roger picked out. A Dura Click EDC. It'll be shipped out on Thursday. And the pen blanks too...













I can't wait to see more pics guys. This is turning out to be a great swap!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rocking RP

@Tclem this one is for you (no not a Bud). Hope you enjoy it. The pen is salt cedar with African Blackwood on an Eclipse twist pen (my edc). The blanks are black palm, salt cedar, Texas ebony & mesquite. PM me your info and I'll get it in the mail.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## kweinert

The 2 new blanks ready to be drilled, tubed, and turned.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> The 2 new blanks ready to be drilled, tubed, and turned.
> 
> View attachment 162842



Drill from both ends! It will keep the hole lined up for the tube....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Drill from both ends! It will keep the hole lined up for the tube....



On the lathe if possible with a brad point or punch the center.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> On the lathe if possible with a brad point or punch the center.



My knuckles are bloody now from punching the center to get a hole. It didn't work out so well...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert

I'm 1 for 2.



 

The epoxy didn't hold on to the bronze. 

In addition, I probably should have switched to a metal bit when I got to the top bronze layer or at least figured out that I was only cutting out a circle and not cutting through. That's what originally popped off the 'cap'.

You can also see that that one wasn't as centered as it could have been. 

The other one with the plastic insert worked out much better both in the drilling and in the holding together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## jasonb

kweinert said:


> I'm 1 for 2.
> 
> View attachment 162867
> 
> The epoxy didn't hold on to the bronze.
> 
> In addition, I probably should have switched to a metal bit when I got to the top bronze layer or at least figured out that I was only cutting out a circle and not cutting through. That's what originally popped off the 'cap'.
> 
> You can also see that that one wasn't as centered as it could have been.
> 
> The other one with the plastic insert worked out much better both in the drilling and in the holding together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wrap it with duct or packing tape before drilling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Wildthings said:


> Wrap it with duct or packing tape before drilling



You couldn't have said that a couple of hours ago?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13

Looks like you didnt scruff up the face of em either. 220 sandpaper to take the shine off...


----------



## The100road

Wildthings said:


> Wrap it with duct or packing tape before drilling



I completely covered mine in a thick layer of CA before drilling. I like to think it helped. And then kept adding CA while turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like you didnt scruff up the face of em either. 220 sandpaper to take the shine off...



Actually, I did this time (didn't the first time on the southwest design.) Maybe I need to scuff it more, not saying it was perfect (or, perhaps, enough) but that was one improvement I made over the first attempt.


----------



## Lou Currier

kweinert said:


> Actually, I did this time (didn't the first time on the southwest design.) Maybe I need to scuff it more, not saying it was perfect (or, perhaps, enough) but that was one improvement I made over the first attempt.



I actually use 60 or 80 grit where it marks the metal. I still get some failures but far fewer than before. Metal just doesn’t like to bond to wood. It is also very important to go slow and if you have a can of compressed air, blasting the bit helps to cool it down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Actually, I did this time (didn't the first time on the southwest design.) Maybe I need to scuff it more, not saying it was perfect (or, perhaps, enough) but that was one improvement I made over the first attempt.



I don't see enough of a dull/scruffed look to the face grain. You really want it to be scruffed up, like the look of the pre-sanded pen tubes. 
And I put the blank in my vice with wider sides toward the face of the vice to keep it squished together. (does that make sense?)

I'm actually enjoying making these. I may have to make a picture heavy detailed tutorial for the next batch I make.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert

Ok, so this segmented stuff is more difficult than it looks. 

In spite of the fact that the hole looked centered on both ends it clearly wasn't. 



 

 

 

@CWS, is this acceptable to you for this swap? It's certainly far from perfect. 

I have a green spectraply, cherry, and 2 monkey pod blanks to go with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

@lathemaster ,
Michael, I got the pen today! Wooo...nice job. I really love it. The finish is spectacular! I'm loving the blanks and segment molds too. I gotta think of something to put in em. Pics to come later...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

kweinert said:


> Ok, so this segmented stuff is more difficult than it looks.
> 
> In spite of the fact that the hole looked centered on both ends it clearly wasn't.
> 
> View attachment 162931 View attachment 162932 View attachment 162933
> 
> @CWS, is this acceptable to you for this swap? It's certainly far from perfect.
> 
> I have a green spectraply, cherry, and 2 monkey pod blanks to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 162934


Looks great! I agree that making a segmented pen blank is not as easy as it looks. I have been trying to make a good one for a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

Sitting here thinking about this project and looking at the blanks some of you are turning out and it makes me realize how far over my head I am. I put together a blank similar to this a couple weeks ago to see if I could even do this. I made three different kinds or versions of segmented blanks and settled on this pattern. Once I turned the slimline pen and was satisfied with the results I made another blank and turned it for this gadsby pen kit. It turned out ok until I started to apply the friction polish and the middle (blue) segment turned loose from the rest of the blank. It didn't break or come apart but it spun freely on the tube between the other segments. I was disgusted to say the least and not seeing anyway to correct the problem chose to go ahead and mount it on the mechanics. I gave it away to a neighbor here in the park. He's a good friend and I told him about the problem with the pen. He smiled and accepted it anyway. I have another blank made and the tube inserted. Last time I used gorilla glue to install the tube and elmers wood glue to make the blank. This time I used Tite bond for the blank (I was out is why I used the elmers wood glue) and before using medium CA on the tube I doused the inside of the blank and the outside with a liberal coat of thin CA. If this doesn't work I'm gonna quit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

@Clay3063 
I like it. Simple is good. no need to get extravagant like a few of us have done. But, when I do stuff, I like to do the hard stuff first, then move onto the easy stuff. 
next time it comes loose like that, soak it with thin or medium thin ca, (there's different grades of ca, thin, medium thin, medium and thick. I don't ever use the gel, that's just crap.) then sand it down to the thickness. I don't use any wood glue on the wood segments. I only use medium ca to glue them together.... it holds better and you don't have to wait to do the next step. I do use gorilla glue for the tubes though. I have not had a problem using it on my tubes yet.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

And, this is the stuff I use. It's the cheapest good stuff that I have found to use. There is a cheaper costing version of it, called kwikframe. (it's junk) but I found that it clouds up quickly making it useless for pens.
So, here's the two links to the amazon pages of each of the thin and the medium ca. Starbond, The good stuff... Its $47 shipped, and it comes with small extra bottles to fill up and use. I keep the extra in my garage fridge.

thin ca

medium ca

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Rocking RP Ok Roger, the pen and blanks have shipped. They should be arriving on Monday the 25th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 starbond is an excellent glue. 

Today I finished turning my blank round in between attending to yard sale customers...tomorrow I will put a finish on it and assemble it...almost there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Clay3063 that pen is cool looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Clay3063

This just hangs my nail, gets my goat... really pisses me off. Blank number three between centers using my 60 degree live center in place of the piece of crap PSI live center and things were going along pretty smooth until it was time to add the friction finish and that's when things turned south. So, now I am assembling segmented pen blank number 4 of the same style. I really liked the ideal of turning between centers but this is really getting old very fast. I added thin CA to the inside of the blank then added copious amounts of thick CA to glue the tube in. Then I let it sit overnight before doing anything else to it. I have the heater running in the little shop on wheels in the mountains and the temp was nice and toasty when I stepped outside this morning to turn this blank. And well, you know the rest of the story now. SMH! This is the last piece of blue BEB. Lord I pray this holds up until I can ship it. After that all bets are off.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Get a hold of some gorilla glue for gluing the tubes. Can isnt the best for that although some people swear by it. I stopped using it to glue up tubes because of just that reason....

It's not clear in the picture also, but, did you sand the tube rough?


----------



## ripjack13

This is the glue....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is the tube after a good sanding with 60 grit.....



 

And my sanding stick....

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Clay3063

I used gorilla glue with the first one. I've used quite a bit to glue them in. Yes the tubes are rough sanded. Thoroughly frustrated now. I blew up the last one last night.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Clay3063 said:


> I used gorilla glue with the first one. I've used quite a bit to glue them in. Yes the tubes are rough sanded. Thoroughly frustrated now. I blew up the last one last night.



Clay, on this one after you get it coughed to round don’t use too much pressure from the tail stock, increase speed and take light cuts with a sharp tool. Personally I would stay away from carbides.


----------



## Clay3063

Lou Currier said:


> Clay, on this one after you get it coughed to round don’t use too much pressure from the tail stock, increase speed and take light cuts with a sharp tool. Personally I would stay away from carbides.
> 
> View attachment 163061



Thanks Lou and Marc. I am going to try this one more time. I don't own a carbide and keep my tools sharp. The problem I am having is with the glue. I've used evrything now in my shop to glue up to no avail. All my glue is fresh and I keep the shop above freezing 24 / 7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@jasonb 
After a lot of trial and error, here is what I am sending you. It is a cigar kit. I used desert Ironwood, redheart, padauk, mesquite and Texas ebony. Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @jasonb
> After a lot of trial and error, here is what I am sending you. It is a cigar kit.



Don't forget, anything with raw snakewood in it needs to be shipped to me first to register it in the CITES Snakewood registration. After that it gets sent to the recipient.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

That's a great looking pen Eric. Well done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's imitation snakewood. It doesn't need registered in CITRS! (Convention on International Trade in Ripjack Species)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jasonb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @jasonb
> After a lot of trial and error, here is what I am sending you. It is a cigar kit. I used desert Ironwood, redheart, padauk, mesquite and Texas ebony. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 163095
> 
> View attachment 163096
> 
> View attachment 163097


Yeah me!!!! Looks great, I am excited...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Finished mine today, blanks selected, pictures forthcoming

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

This has been a great swap so far!! Lots of great pens!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Cost me $60 to not do that anymore, but I think I got it whipped.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Now that is some funny stuff Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Barry, you're awesome too...


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Cost me $60 to not do that anymore, but I think I got it whipped.



What did you have done?


----------



## rocky1

New Mouse...  

Of course it's Bluetooth 4.0 and the old one was 3.0, so the Bluetooth adapter had to be replaced also, and that was another $6. 

Cool mouse honestly, wasn't sure I'd like it at first, when I bought the last one, wouldn't have anything else now. Folds flat for easy storage in the laptop case. It also shuts down when you fold it flat to save battery life. New one scrolls side to side, as well as up and down. Comfortable, easy to use on non desk surfaces where you may need to lift as you're mousing. 

Old one was 4 - 5 years old, been dropped I don't know how many times, case was cracked. It started double and triple clicking on everything. Forum was just more sensitive to it or something. Wasn't seeing the problem elsewhere, then it started on Facebook, moved to Outlook - every time I tried to close an e-mail, it closed the entire program, then it migrated to everything else. 

Cheaper models out there, but given the service I got out of the Microsoft mouse, and others look the same but lack the side to side scroll, I went for the good one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I've had this one for a few years. Never a problem. And its the most comfortable one I have tried. I got it for $15.99 shipped free.


----------



## Lou Currier

My mouse still has a tail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I've had this one for a few years. Never a problem. And its the most comfortable one I have tried. I got it for $15.99 shipped free.



I've used those and they are comfortable, had one something like that before going to the Arc Mousse. Laptop case is crowded, full size IBM Lenovo, metal case have room down one side for charger, cord, and mouse. The fold flat thing makes it all for a bit easier.


----------



## CWS

Wildthings said:


> ripjack13 is awesome.


I think we should take vote. Not sure awesome is the correct word.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

CWS said:


> I think we should take vote. Not sure awesome is the correct word.


I agree!!


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I think we should take vote. Not sure awesome is the correct word.



I can add a poll if you want. as long as there is no Russian involvement, we should be good to go.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I can add a poll if you want. as long as there is no Russian involvement, we should be good to go.



There might be a Greek pulling levers behind the scenes....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> There might be a Greek pulling levers behind the scenes....



as usual, the greek guy is thinking about behinds....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP

@ripjack13 got my package today. Excellent, excellent, excellent. Great work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> I can add a poll if you want. as long as there is no Russian involvement, we should be good to go.


 I just think awesome doesn't describe how special you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ok after multiple almost and a total expansion of my vocabulary here is what i manage to do.
wood is Chittum burl with African Blackwood and Amboyna burl accents.



 



 

Packed with additional blanks



 

@cgseymour i need you to pm me your address so I can get this mailed out to you

Rodney

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## CWS

Got my pen from Ken today along with some pen blanks and a small cutting board.
Very nice pen!
Thanks Ken

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ok after multiple almost and a total expansion of my vocabulary here is what i manage to do.
> wood is Chittum burl with African Blackwood and Amboyna burl accents.
> 
> View attachment 163159
> 
> View attachment 163161
> 
> Packed with additional blanks
> 
> View attachment 163160
> 
> @cgseymour i need you to pm me your address so I can get this mailed out to you
> 
> Rodney


Super cool pen ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rocking RP said:


> @ripjack13 got my package today. Excellent, excellent, excellent. Great work



You're welcome Roger. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony

@Bigdrowdy1 that is one heck of a nice pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rocking RP

@Tclem I need your address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I have completed my pen for @Bigdrowdy1 and I must say it was a challenge. I hope it meets his expectations. It is a Wall Street 2 pen made with dyed and stabilized sycamore and dyed and stabilized curly maple. The pen blanks stabilized curly box elder, stabilized and dyed sycamore, box elder and stabilized and dyed spalted sycamore.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Pen (actually pencil) and blanks ready to go out. The blank is spalted pecan and monkey pod separated by denim. I chose the kit to showcase the entire blank. 



 



 

Included some thin strips for segmenting.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Nice one Lou....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> I have completed my pen for @Bigdrowdy1 and I must say it was a challenge. I hope it meets his expectations. It is a Wall Street 2 pen made with dyed and stabilized sycamore and dyed and stabilized curly maple. The pen blanks stabilized curly box elder, stabilized and dyed sycamore, box elder and stabilized and dyed spalted sycamore. View attachment 163223



Looks good Curt...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ok after multiple almost and a total expansion of my vocabulary here is what i manage to do.
> wood is Chittum burl with African Blackwood and Amboyna burl accents.
> 
> View attachment 163159
> 
> View attachment 163161
> 
> Packed with additional blanks
> 
> View attachment 163160
> 
> @cgseymour i need you to pm me your address so I can get this mailed out to you
> 
> Rodney



Well done Rodney!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Nice one Lou....





ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Curt...





ripjack13 said:


> Well done Rodney!



You can tell who is running this swap!! What a sucka$$ !!  but he is correct!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> You can tell who is running this swap!! What a sucka$$ !!  but he is correct!






Wildthings said:


> ripjack13 is awesome.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Wildthings said:


> You can tell who is running this swap!! What a sucka$$ !!  but he is correct!


So are you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

CWS said:


> I have completed my pen for @Bigdrowdy1 and I must say it was a challenge. I hope it meets his expectations. It is a Wall Street 2 pen made with dyed and stabilized sycamore and dyed and stabilized curly maple. The pen blanks stabilized curly box elder, stabilized and dyed sycamore, box elder and stabilized and dyed spalted sycamore.
> 
> View attachment 163223


Got my pen and blanks in the mail this morning. Couldn't find any peanuts to fill the box. I went to my money tree, sawed off a limb and used that to finish feeling the package.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415

Here’s my offer .. not sure it’s my best but was rushed ... out sick for 3 weeks 
Just now back turning ..
It’s a spalted apple blank I got in one of the blank swaps ... Celtic knot done with Purple Heart ... 3 towards nib are walnut .. maple .. Purple Heart... the kit is a Twist Art Deco .. first one I’ve had the pleasure to turn ..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thought about trying a Celtic Knot and decided Knot! Going to learn it though want to make some calls and pens with one or even 2 . Wonder how i could do one in a pot call blank!! As @ripjack13 would say EWE!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thought about trying a Celtic Knot and decided Knot! Going to learn it though want to make some calls and pens with one or even 2 . Wonder how i could do one in a pot call blank!! As @ripjack13 would say EWE!!!!


Biggest advise I can give ... make sure the wood for the knot is exactly the same width as the saw blade you’ll use to cut angles ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## cgseymour

Going to drop mine in mail tomorrow.
Wendell, coming your way. Had a lot of fun doing the segmenting. Will definitely try to do more advanced ones. 

Cheers 

Chris

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well done Chris. I like that look. What's the woods?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

cgseymour said:


> Going to drop mine in mail tomorrow.
> Wendell, coming your way. Had a lot of fun doing the segmenting. Will definitely try to do more advanced ones.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris
> 
> View attachment 163337



Very nice pen ... I’ll enjoy owning it
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cgseymour

Thank you Wendell, you are too lkind.

@ripjack13 , the woods used are Padauk, Beech and Afromosia.
Finished with 4 coats of GluBoost.
The white spacer is an expired AAA card.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Here you go @lathemaster, this is the best I could do. Wenge, Maple and aluminum. I wish the aluminum showed up better. Maybe I needed to use thicker stock. Had a couple earlier attempts blow up in me, one on the absolute last pass. Never could have done it without a lit of help and advice from @ripjack13, thanks Marc! I did enjoy doing this and have seen some great work that has given me ideas for some future.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @jasonb
> After a lot of trial and error, here is what I am sending you. It is a cigar kit. I used desert Ironwood, redheart, padauk, mesquite and Texas ebony. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 163095
> 
> View attachment 163096
> 
> View attachment 163097


@Eric got the pen and blanks last week. Everything was well packaged. Great job on the pen! Thankyou....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thought about trying a Celtic Knot and decided Knot! Going to learn it though want to make some calls and pens with one or even 2 . Wonder how i could do one in a pot call blank!! As @ripjack13 would say EWE!!!!



Ewww...that would look yummy.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@CWS received my pen and blanks. Pen looks really great in person. Thanks for the call blanks as well.

@cgseymour your box will ship tomorrow wife forgot to put it in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Finally got a Celtic knot with aluminum to a finished penBuckeye burl on an Eclipse pen kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice job Roger! That's a real looker....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @CWS received my pen and blanks. Pen looks really great in person. Thanks for the call blanks as well.
> 
> @cgseymour your box will ship tomorrow wife forgot to put it in the mail.



Well, at least she didn't forget it in the trunk.....lol

















@Tclem

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ooohhhh that was wrong but.....true!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cgseymour

@Bigdrowdy1, no worries Rodney.
This has been a load of fun. 
I want to try some angles now and maybe even a Celtic knot.

Thanks all.

Chris


----------



## cgseymour

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ok after multiple almost and a total expansion of my vocabulary here is what i manage to do.
> wood is Chittum burl with African Blackwood and Amboyna burl accents.
> 
> View attachment 163159
> 
> View attachment 163161
> 
> Packed with additional blanks
> 
> View attachment 163160
> 
> @cgseymour i need you to pm me your address so I can get this mailed out to you
> 
> Rodney


Hello Rodney,
Wowzer, that looks awesome.

Thank you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

There's a couple more days left to finish. I'll go through the list and the posts to see who is left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@gman2431 
Cody, are you still in this shindig?


----------



## ripjack13

@Tclem 
@Schroedc ...
Are you guys still in?


----------



## jasonb

My offering will be heading out to @Schroedc this week. I have pictures but can't show them. Apparently latest tmobile update last week broke my Nikon snapbrigde file transfers app. 

Could retake pics with phone but I dont enjoy removing the work security sticker on my phone cameras and going through getting new stickers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> @Tclem
> @Schroedc ...
> Are you guys still in?



I am. Was hoping to post the finished pen tonight but blew it up. I've got the glue setting on the second blank overnight and barring strikes of lighting it'll be posted tomorrow afternoon

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok I just looked through the topic, and those in my post above are the only 3 people who have not posted finished pens.
(Besides clay)


----------



## ripjack13

@Clay3063 is getting a time extension.
@Eric Rorabaugh and I agreed to this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I am. Was hoping to post the finished pen tonight but blew it up. I've got the glue setting on the second blank overnight and barring strikes of lighting it'll be posted tomorrow afternoon



Don't rush it. CA is your friend. and take angel feather light cuts....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> My offering will be heading out to @Schroedc this week. I have pictures but can't show them. Apparently latest tmobile update last week broke my Nikon snapbrigde file transfers app.
> 
> Could retake pics with phone but I dont enjoy removing the work security sticker on my phone cameras and going through getting new stickers.



No problem. When Colin gets it, maybe he can snap a pic for us then?
@Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

I received my pencil today and it's beautiful. 

Very nice work. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415

I have sent two messages to @Clay3063 last week asking for his address to ship his pen .. no reply . What now ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodman6415 said:


> I have sent two messages to @Clay3063 last week asking for his address to ship his pen .. no reply . What now ?


pm coming in.


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> @gman2431
> Cody, are you still in this shindig?



Yes sir. Been destroying wood as fast as I can cut it for this. Nothing has went right...

Got one that's getting finish put on it as we speak. Hopefully be done end of week and assembly. Hopefully everything looks right when its together...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Yes sir. Been destroying wood as fast as I can cut it for this. Nothing has went right...
> 
> Got one that's getting finish put on it as we speak. Hopefully be done end of week and assembly. Hopefully everything looks right when its together...



Right on. No sneak peek pix?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Here are two pens from blanks that @ripjack13 sent me. Going to put the black one in this month's club raffle. Green one I am keeping

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Wow. That green one was a diamond in the waiting. 
Nicely done....


----------



## Lou Currier

kweinert said:


> I received my pencil today and it's beautiful.
> 
> Very nice work. Thank you.



Glad you liked it...I think it looks better in person vs the picture  I hope you like the blanks too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

Lou Currier said:


> Glad you liked it...I think it looks better in person vs the picture  I hope you like the blanks too.



Definitely. And I agree that the picture didn't do it justice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. This is technically over, however there's a few stragglers who have yet to post up.

More info later....


----------



## Tclem

First time to try making a segmented blank

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Sweet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> First time to try making a segmented blank
> View attachment 163704
> View attachment 163703



Nice one Tony. What kind of wood did you use?

Where's a pic of the blanks yo?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Nice one Tony. What kind of wood did you use?
> 
> Where's a pic of the blanks yo?



I just realized I didn't post a pic of the blanks I sent, sorry Marc. Hopefully @lathemaster will help me out.


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I just realized I didn't post a pic of the blanks I sent, sorry Marc. Hopefully @lathemaster will help me out.



You're fired.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Nice one Tony. What kind of wood did you use?
> 
> Where's a pic of the blanks yo?


What blanks ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> What blanks ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Me thinks the OP should put together a picture or video collage of all the pens made for this challenge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 163732


Ill post a picture

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Me thinks the OP should put together a picture or video collage of all the pens made for this challenge



Eye, Si senior, that I would be a doing. I just needs a few moments of time, yarrr....

(that's my version of a spanish pirate.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rocking RP

I just want to thank Marc for putting this together. Twas frustrating at times, but turned out to be a lot of fun

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## bamafatboy

Hey Guys, I am back, been off the whole winter, with a bunch of health issues. And with medical expenses I had to le t my internet and cable go for some months. Just now actually getting a few things back in line. Will be a couple of months still before I can get in the shop. Hopefully by then I can come up with some pen kits to turn and start back making some bowls. I see that I have missed a pen swap. Maybe I can get in on the next one. Looking forward to seeing the segmented pens yall come up with. Segmented pens are fun to make.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

bamafatboy said:


> Hey Guys, I am back, been off the whole winter, with a bunch of health issues. And with medical expenses I had to le t my internet and cable go for some months. Just now actually getting a few things back in line. Will be a couple of months still before I can get in the shop. Hopefully by then I can come up with some pen kits to turn and start back making some bowls. I see that I have missed a pen swap. Maybe I can get in on the next one. Looking forward to seeing the segmented pens yall come up with. Segmented pens are fun to make.



Good to have you back, hope everything is on the upswing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Rocking RP said:


> I just want to thank Marc for putting this together. Twas frustrating at times, but turned out to be a lot of fun



You're welcome.
I enjoyed this so much, I'm going to try my hand at making more. I have a huge box full of pieces to use from @kweinert .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I am. Was hoping to post the finished pen tonight but blew it up. I've got the glue setting on the second blank overnight and barring strikes of lighting it'll be posted tomorrow afternoon



How goes the pen Colin?


----------



## CWS

Here is the ones that didn't make the grade.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Here is the ones that didn't make the grade.View attachment 163853


Samata with them? I like em...


----------



## gman2431

Better late than never eh? Heres my offering for @Tony if he accepts...

Gold navigator with redwood burl and holly spacers, accent, whatever. 



Heres what's included. 



Cherry burl bottle stopper blank, cocobolo, black locust burl, and lastly honey locust burl. Dont ever really see the honey locust burl anywhere, so keep that for yourself dude! 

I'll ship it all tomorrow..

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Well worth the wait, looks great Cody!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow Cody!! Great job! I like that look. Simple yet elegant. Very cool man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok, we're still waiting on Colin's pen/blanks picture, and Tony's picture of the blanks he sent. Unless Stan wants to take a picture of the blanks he received from him.

And when Clay gets back in town, his pen as well. Then we'll be completed with this swap....

@Tclem 
@Schroedc 
@The100road

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, we're still waiting on Colin's pen/blanks picture, and Tony's picture of the blanks he sent. Unless Stan wants to take a picture of the blanks he received from him.
> 
> And when Clay gets back in town, his pen as well. Then we'll be completed with this swap....
> 
> @Tclem
> @Schroedc
> @The100road



I don't have a pic of the blanks I sent, mine went to @lathemaster. Hopefully he can take one and post it for me.


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I don't have a pic of the blanks I sent, mine went to @lathemaster. Hopefully he can take one and post it for me.



Aha....I forgot about that one.
Yes, hopefully so....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road

@Tclem said he was mailing mine out Friday. Should be here soon!


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> @Tclem said he was mailing mine out Friday. Should be here soon!



Ah. Ok, thanks for the update. Can you post up a picture of the blanks when you get em? And if you want, a good pic of the pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Wow Cody!! Great job! I like that look. Simple yet elegant. Very cool man.



It's still not exact, but everything lines up. Learned and lost alot doing this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> lost alot doing this.


Lost? What did you lose?


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Lost? What did you lose?



Wood and lots of it. Blew stuff up, glue didnt stick etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, we're still waiting on Colin's pen/blanks picture, and Tony's picture of the blanks he sent. Unless Stan wants to take a picture of the blanks he received from him.
> 
> And when Clay gets back in town, his pen as well. Then we'll be completed with this swap....
> 
> @Tclem
> @Schroedc
> @The100road


I got in last night. It was a good trip. I usually stay awway from the puter except in rare instances when I am traveling so I had a lot of catching up to do, reading through all the posts. After reading them I don't feel so bad with destroying every blank I made prior to the trip. I contacted Marc and Eric to arrange for an extension for my build as I was having such crummy luck with creating a pen blank. I didn't have this much trouble with blanks when I first started turning them several years ago. Anyway, I picked up a bunch of stuff including some wood from the trees I had cut down three years ago. I will be, Lord willing and the blanks don't blow up... I'll be getting one out this week. - Clay 
PS - Sorry for my delay. It's a dirty job being the last guy done, but somebody's got to do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> It's a dirty job being the last guy done, but somebody's got to do it.



Still waiting on Colin to chime in....


So you may not be last. yet....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lathemaster

Here is the pic of my swap box from @Tony
Great looking pen, some new blanks to play with and a nice turned small bowl
Thanks Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## jasonb

jasonb said:


> My offering will be heading out to @Schroedc this week. I have pictures but can't show them. Apparently latest tmobile update last week broke my Nikon snapbrigde file transfers app.
> 
> Could retake pics with phone but I dont enjoy removing the work security sticker on my phone cameras and going through getting new stickers.



@Schroedc did the pen make it to you?


----------



## Clay3063

Well I finally got it done. Blank number 12,984,765,002 finally held together through the whole process. Pen is a Gatsby in 25k gold. Segmented pen blank is red heart, maple, and dyed and stabilized BEB. Pen blanks are elm, maple, walnut, bubinga, cherry burl and mesquite. Attention Eric, The warranty lasts as long as ans until you remove it from the box. After that, bro, LOL!

Thanks for doing this again. I love this kind of stuff although this one was themost difficult I've done thus far and not anywhere near as elaborate as some of you guys' creations! Good work everyone!

Shalom!

Clay

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OH YEAH! I was hoping you would make another one of those when I saw the other one you did. I LIKE IT! Thank you Clay!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice job Clay! I like the patriotic colors. Glad to hear you got one to stick....


@Clay3063

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

Looks awesome to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Great persistence  Love the patriotic look and glad you made another.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Lots of talent here and great work from all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Got my box today, beautiful pen and sweet blanks, Thanks Cody!

@gman2431

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Still waiting on one straggler....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Still waiting on one straggler....



No worries. Still haven't got pen from last pen swap so he has plenty time!


----------



## Lou Currier

gman2431 said:


> No worries. Still haven't got pen from last pen swap so he has plenty time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, I be guilty!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> No worries. Still haven't got pen from last pen swap so he has plenty time!


Which one? I can only find one from last year you were in, and that was paired up with rocky. Although, I'm on my phone and the search stinks. There could be another?

https://woodbarter.com/threads/2018-summer-pen-swap.35731/page-11#post-492364


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, I be guilty!


Oh you bad bad man....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## ripjack13

I talked with Colin on Thursday, (text) there's a storm up yonder, and some personal issues to deal with going on, but he says the pen is made. Just need to ship it and post up pics.
Then, we can officially end this segmented shenanigan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Received mine from @Clay3063 today. Even better in person. Thank you my friend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

As My grandfather used to say, Better late than Pregnant.....

Of course I was only 8 and he was getting a bit touched in the head so that confused me. No excuses, I'm a crappy human being right now with some personal issues.

After blowing up the first blank, I got this one finished a bit ago, finally got a chance to photograph and post it. I believe it's supposed to go to @gman2431 correct? If so, please message me your address and I'll ship it tomorrow.

This pen contains the last piece of Fordite from the Hudson plant I had that was big enough to do anything pen related with sandwiched with some unknown veneer and a couple short pieces of Koa that were cutoffs left from the first blank pass I ever participated in here at WB. 

@jasonb - Your box did arrive but I felt that I couldn't open it until I held up my end of the swap so give me 15 minutes and I'll open it and post up some pics.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

@jasonb Holy Moly, this thing is gorgeous. Your cuts are perfect and the pieces all look great! The blanks are all really nifty too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very nicely done Colin and Jason!!
Both look fantastic....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

Schroedc said:


> @jasonb Holy Moly, this thing is gorgeous. Your cuts are perfect and the pieces all look great! The blanks are all really nifty too!
> 
> View attachment 164573 View attachment 164574


Thanks Colin, I appreciate you taking and posting up pics! I like your fordite pen - sandwiching it like that makes the fordite pop even more.


----------



## Schroedc

jasonb said:


> Thanks Colin, I appreciate you taking and posting up pics! I like your fordite pen - sandwiching it like that makes the fordite pop even more.



It's a bear to work with as it's really really brittle. I start out mounting the chunk on the tube, using the big disc sander to knock off the corners, squaring up the ends and then building the rest onto it. If you try to build the blank and then drill it, bad things happen.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Arn213

Schroedc said:


> As My grandfather used to say, Better late than Pregnant.....
> 
> Of course I was only 8 and he was getting a bit touched in the head so that confused me. No excuses, I'm a crappy human being right now with some personal issues.
> 
> After blowing up the first blank, I got this one finished a bit ago, finally got a chance to photograph and post it. I believe it's supposed to go to @gman2431 correct? If so, please message me your address and I'll ship it tomorrow.
> 
> This pen contains the last piece of Fordite from the Hudson plant I had that was big enough to do anything pen related with sandwiched with some unknown veneer and a couple short pieces of Koa that were cutoffs left from the first blank pass I ever participated in here at WB.
> 
> @jasonb - Your box did arrive but I felt that I couldn't open it until I held up my end of the swap so give me 15 minutes and I'll open it and post up some pics.
> 
> View attachment 164564 View attachment 164566




This one is so unique in such a way that it’s Colin “Artistry” mash up with “Roy Lichtenstein” Pop Art!


----------



## Clay3063

I got my pen and blanks from Wendell yesterday. The Celtic knot is da bomb! I don't have the patience for that kind of work. Not yet anyway. Great job! Love the pen and the blanks. Thank you Wendell and thank you Marc for putting this swap together! - Clay

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

*Well, fellas, it's finally that time. It's been real. It's been fun. And it was most certainly really fun. 
I enjoyed seeing the different variations everyone came up with. From simple to extravagant. I knew this would be a difficult swap to complete, and I'm glad to see that everyone who entered didn't give up on it. 
I was expecting at least one drop out. 

It's good to be tested once in a while. And this was a good test to see if you are comfortable stepping out of the box and into the ring. 
 I congratulate every one of you on a job well done, and I sincerely thank you for putting in a great effort. 

And thanks to peanut gallery for checking in on the progress here.






@Rocking RP 
@Tclem 
@The100road 
@Lou Currier 
@kweinert 
@CWS 
@Bigdrowdy1 
@cgseymour 
@woodman6415 
@Clay3063 
@Eric Rorabaugh 
@jasonb 
@Schroedc 
@gman2431 
@Tony 
@lathemaster*

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> Thanks Arn. ‘Ken’ say I don’t like being renamed Ken. ‘Ken’ you really blame him for it seeing that he has been sniffing that much dust and glue! Will swap names until Marc finishes this pen! Over and out!
> 
> Ken (formerly known as Arn).



Arn, you may now resume your normal name....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

And thank you for running it. It definitely was a challenge and took me out of my comfort zone as I'm sure it did others. Great job on everyone's part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> *
> And thanks to peanut gallery for checking in on the progress here.
> 
> 
> *



That would be me!!!!!! YAY me!!!!! Without us underachievers there would be no standards for the overachievers!! YAY

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> That would be me!!!!!! YAY me!!!!! Without us underachievers there would be no standards for the overachievers!! YAY



Yes. You get 20 peanut points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Yes. You get 20 peanut points.



Don't be stingy Marc. Barry, I'm giving you 50 of them.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Don't be stingy Marc. Barry, I'm giving you 50 of them.



Get your own peanuts!


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Get your own peanuts!



Trust me brother, we got plenty of peanuts in South Texas. If I had a dime for every row of peanuts I've run a tractor over I'd be a rich man.


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Trust me brother, we got plenty of peanuts in South Texas. If I had a dime for every row of peanuts I've run a tractor over I'd be a rich man.



Is that how you get peanut butter down there? You run them over?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerry B

I'm seeing some really nice segmented blanks and pens being posted, kudos to everyone entering the swap, especially those attempting segmenting for the first time. Very well done by all , anyone that receives these pens should be very happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SubVet10

Missed this one. Count me in for the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

SubVet10 said:


> Missed this one. Count me in for the next one.


Will do.


----------

